

Total Integration Testing for software development teams - eschnou
http://www.comodit.com/2013/03/13/total-integration-testing

======
yaddayadda
Bad name. Read the url outloud, then tell me you didn't get a mental image of
a toilet[1].

[1]
[http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=commode&tbs=...](http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=commode&tbs=imgo:1&biw=1515&bih=818&sei=W59AUeKAI4TuyAHCyoGADg)

~~~
bd_at_rivenhill
Not to mention the mental image I get when reading the acronym of the Total
Integration Testing System out loud. I was thinking of forwarding the link to
other developers in the company, but this stopped me in my tracks and made me
wonder if the whole thing was a prank.

~~~
eschnou
A prank no, a poor choice for an acronym yes. I've updated the post to focus
on total integration testing. Hopefully with this we can move on and discuss
the core idea. What did you think about it?

Thanks for taking the time to comment and highlight your concerns on the
acronym.

